# running DOS on new computers



## DCPguy (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a piece of custom written control software that was written many years ago and must run on DOS.It cannot be re-written. In the past I have used computers running Win98 which would run DOS programs fine. Then when WinXP came out I had to use a dual boot with DOS as the 2nd operating system. That worked ok but I had to find a computer that offered both a serial port and parallel port. This is because the DOS software is controlling a piece of equipment via a serial port and printing data to a dot matrix printer over a parallel port. I now must switch to new computers that run Win 7 and have no serial or parallel ports everything is done via USB ports. I can still set up a dual boot with DOS but I'm afraid DOS will not be able to find the COMM1 port or the LPT1 port. Any advice? On a separate but connected issue, the same system saves data files in a special binary file. I would like to convert those files to to a different format (probably ASCII) so they can be exported or put into a report more easily. In the past I was able to access that file and convert it using various Windows programs, but since I have gone to a dedicated DOS boot, I can't use any of my Win based utilities to manipulate that file. Any ideas on this issue or both issues would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It's time to get into the 21st century and find updated software. DOS drivers for most modern hardware do not exist.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

While I agree with you in theory, Elvandil, I've actually worked with companies who have to choose between working with old computer hardware and software or shutting down their business. Not really much of a choice.

There just aren't a lot of options here. My suggestion is to buy old hardware and continue to run Windows 98 or DOS. If you have to run old software with old peripherals, you need to stick with old computers.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

DoubleHelix said:


> While I agree with you in theory, Elvandil, I've actually worked with companies who have to choose between working with old computer hardware and software or shutting down their business. Not really much of a choice.
> 
> There just aren't a lot of options here. My suggestion is to buy old hardware and continue to run Windows 98 or DOS. If you have to run old software with old peripherals, you need to stick with old computers.


I'm not aware of anything like that (though I am not doubting you if you say they exist), but it sounds like an unsustainable solution that will only worsen with time. Someone has to bite the bullet. Any business that will collapse for lack of DOS is on pretty shaky ground to begin with.

But, if it needs to be done, a dedicated machine seems like an option.


----------



## DCPguy (Mar 26, 2011)

Elvandil said:


> I'm not aware of anything like that (though I am not doubting you if you say they exist), but it sounds like an unsustainable solution that will only worsen with time. Someone has to bite the bullet. Any business that will collapse for lack of DOS is on pretty shaky ground to begin with.
> 
> But, if it needs to be done, a dedicated machine seems like an option.


----------



## DCPguy (Mar 26, 2011)

I appreciate both of your responses. I am not trying to argue the situation, just looking for the best solution. There are other considerations that I don't want to waste anyone's time on. Lets just say that the situation is what it is and move on to the best solution within the constraints of paramiters laid out. I have a prediciment where it is not a viable option to continue to use the old computers and I am looking a different alternative ....if it's out there


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Here's what we did:

Installed DosBox to run the software (http://www.dosbox.com/). (You can also install true DOS in a Virtual Machine if you have Windows 7 Professional or better, and a copy of Microsoft DOS on a media you support, which we didn't have).

For the serial port, you can purchase a USB to serial adapter to hook up the COM port http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...4&name=USB_Serial_Adapter&srkey=usb to serial). You can do the same for the parallel port (http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...y_slc.asp?CatId=471&name=USB Parallel Adapter)


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

NEW main boards with multiple PCI slots are still easy to find. Add-in adapter cards for parallel ports and COM ports are also still easy to find. So, one can still have a DOS system with new parts even today.

Parallel port cards

COM port cards

Plenty of NEW AND USED boards with PCI slots here

Some of the above boards may already have Parallel and COM ports. I just bought this very board recently that did -- NEW! And it is still available.


----------



## akbozo (May 17, 2011)

check out www.nixsys.com. they build computers on modern technology and will install dos on it for you


----------



## akbozo (May 17, 2011)

www.niixsys.com


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

You should also check out the FreeDOS Project, which is an Open Source port of MS-DOS that works on modern hardware and includes advanced utilities.


----------

